# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  THIS OLD HOUSE magazines and Tapes

## seriph1

Hi folks 
I bought a bunch of TOH magazines for a mate who is laid up for a couple of months and there are several dozen repeated issues. I am happy to let them go for what I paid for them, and split them up as required. If someone wants more info, please sing out. I think there's around 40 and they will be 6.50 each against a normal buy price of $14.50 
Also, I have several complete seasons of TOH on VHS  -  PM if interested. 
Thanks 
Steve 
ps. my mate is doing fine - the operation was successful, though he won't be lifting any More redgum slabs anytime soon. Apparently wearing a rigid neck brace for 10 weeks and having to sleep sitting up has cured him of that particular desire.

----------

